# [SOLVED] LG Blu-ray disc rewriter in device manager but not Explorer



## frespkr (Apr 30, 2011)

I am running windows 64 bit and I just installed a sata LG blu-ray drive wh10Ls30. It is installed correctly and appears in Device Manager but with a "!" meaning the appropriate driver is not installed.
Since the drive is not recognized, I can't run the installation disc with software and drivers.
I tried running the installation software and drivers from a flash drive but there is an error message saying the software needs to be installed from an LG drive, a catch 22.

I can't find any drivers online.

How do I get the Drive to function so I can install the software or otherwise install the correct drivers??
I would be grateful for any suggestions.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: LG Blu-ray disc rewriter in device manager but not Explorer*

As it's listed in Device Manager, it is recognized by Windows. The "!" means there are no drivers installed (hence the software/driver CD that shipped with the drive).


----------



## frespkr (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: LG Blu-ray disc rewriter in device manager but not Explorer*

It was a Windows problem which LG support resolved for me with the following solution:



Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


*Windows 7 or Windows Vista*

1. Click *Start* 









, and then click *All Programs*. 
2. Click *Accessories*, and then click *Run*. 
3. Type *regedit*, and then click *OK*. 









If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click *Allow*. 
4. In the navigation pane, locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
5. In the right pane, click *UpperFilters*. 

*Note* You may also see an UpperFilters.bak registry entry. You do not have to remove that entry. Click *UpperFilters* only. If you do not see the UpperFilters registry entry, you still might have to remove the LowerFilters registry entry. To do this, go to step 8. 
6. On the *Edit* menu, click *Delete*. 
7. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 
8. In the right pane, click *LowerFilters*.

*Note* If you do not see the LowerFilters registry entry, unfortunately this content cannot help you any further. Go to the "Next Steps" section for information about how you can find more solutions or more help on the Microsoft Web site. 
9. On the *Edit* menu, click *Delete*. 
10. When you are prompted to confirm the deletion, click *Yes*. 
11. Exit Registry Editor. 
12. Restart the computer.


----------

